# My amano's bred in freshwater and hatched!!!!!



## Sledneck99 (Nov 9, 2015)

When do amano shrimp exit the larval stage? I know nothing about breeding shrimp and was shocked to see my 3 amano's did the nasty at some point lol. Will be removing my ghost shrimp tonight but i think i should be ok to leave my 1 cherry shrimp.


----------



## Vohlk (Apr 8, 2016)

You sure its not a baby ghost shrimp? It is much more likely.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I may be wrong but those do not look like Amano shrimp. The head looks different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Where did you get your Amano? I agree with the others. Does not look Amano 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think that amanos need brackish to hatch their eggs but the larva need it to survive.


----------



## Sledneck99 (Nov 9, 2015)

you could be right. just the way they are moving and eating, they look like they are scooping like what amano's do as opposed to ghost

Bump: if they are ghosts can i put them adult ghost shrimp back in with them?


i do know my ghost shrimp had eggs at one point a few times


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nope, shape looks like some sort of Neocaridina


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Nope, shape looks like some sort of Neocaridina


Yup. Was thinking a baby cherries to be honest. The body and head look very similar. My thinking they are baby cherries that are just clear possibly for now.


----------



## Sledneck99 (Nov 9, 2015)

i used to have 3 cherries. 1 jumped out, the other got ripped apart by my ghosties lol now i'm down to 1 cherry so i'm just gunna leave my ghost shrimp out and go to a strict amano/cherry 10 gallon

Bump: just trying to get a vid uploaded to photobucket.


Update, just found another one floating around in the tank when i used my flashlight. he's to small for a picture but he is also clear, still in a very small larval stage


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Does it look like a tiny shrimp or a larva? The shrimp in the pic...what's that supposed to be? A baby or one of the adults? Regardless...that's not an amano.


----------



## Sledneck99 (Nov 9, 2015)

i have small larva not more then 1mm floating around in the tank and the pic is the ones that are growing eating off the plants. they are shovelling food into there mouth unlike ghost shrimp that pick at it if that makes sense


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Sledneck99 said:


>


That is not a ghost or amano. Me thinks baby cherry.

Just confirmed its 100% baby cherry. Have a look here. And Congrats on the little ones. The cherries live on for you


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Baby cherries. Amano zoe need brackish to survive; they'll swarm around light sources after hatching and can usually be scooped out with a net, but won't survive past a couple days in freshwater.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Amano shrimp hatch out as these weird little plankton-things, not shrimp-shaped babies. Those look like low-quality (clear) neo shrimp to me.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Definitely not Amano. Its a colorless cherry shrimp.


----------

